# Game 37: Heat @ Suns



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Tuesday, January 11th--9:00ET









Miami Heat
(27-9)

vs.









Phoenix Suns
(30-4)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Shandon Anderson 
Rasual Butler 
Malik Allen
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## AllStarWade (Sep 14, 2004)

we'll see if shaq makes good on his word about never losing two in a row...........


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq vs. Amare
Wade vs. Q/Nash
Eddie vs. Joe/Q

gonna be good matchups to watch


however, Marion vs. Haslem---we're in trouble. You know Haslem can't keep up with a quick PF, so how can he keep up with a pretty quick SF?

SVG better have a gimmick defenses ready b/c I can see Udon getting into some trouble early


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This is going to be a really high scoring game. Let's see if we can outscore them.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

*I don't understand*

I remember SVG said he would change the lineup according to the situation. Well in this case, WHY DOESN'T HE PUT KEYON DOOLING TO DEFEND THE QUICKER NASH AND CRISTIAN LAETTNER TO DEFEND THE QUICKER MARION???


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> however, Marion vs. Haslem---we're in trouble. You know Haslem can't keep up with a quick PF, so how can he keep up with a pretty quick SF?
> 
> SVG better have a gimmick defenses ready b/c I can see Udon getting into some trouble early


He usually only has trouble with PF's that prefer to shoot from the outside like Dirk,Sheed and C-Webb...The Matrix can shoot but he doesnt have their range!!!

Wade vs. Nash should be great!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: I don't understand*



> Originally posted by <b>Sueng</b>!
> I remember SVG said he would change the lineup according to the situation. Well in this case, WHY DOESN'T HE PUT KEYON DOOLING TO DEFEND THE QUICKER NASH AND CRISTIAN LAETTNER TO DEFEND THE QUICKER MARION???


Laettner is not quicker than Haslem anyways, and we need Damon's outside shooting. Keyon is a ncie spark off the bench, but he can't start against these guys. We need as much offense as possible.


----------



## AllStarWade (Sep 14, 2004)

by far the most important game of the year.... if we lose 2 in a row to sea and PHX we are not at the championship level yet (which is fine cuz they'res still months till the playoffs)

someone is gonna get a triple double this game.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

we should stop their open three's and force them to turnovers, because with Nash as pg they won't make many turnovers so this will be a problem! and we should finally be able to outrebound a team!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

extremely tough game. Pheonix could and does outscore everybody. We need a great effort from our bench scoring wise to keep up with them. Laettner, Rasual, and Dooling all need to score.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Should be an awesome game


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*I agree with allstarwade's take*

This is the biggest game of the year so far for Miami. If we can't beat the Sonics and Suns, then we shouldn't be talking about winning a NBA title right now. Winning the East, yes--but not winning it all.

I expect a double digit loss. Shaq could have a big game, and give us a chance to win if he can stay in the game. But, I can see him getting in to foul trouble as the Suns attack the basket. Should be fun to watch as long as the Heat stay close.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

C'mon guys, you can beat the Suns. You have almost as many wins as they do and it is time that somebody handed them a humbling loss. It may as well be the Heat.

It was not that long ago that you were riding a long winning streak. Start a new streak now against these upstart youngsters. Alot of us the West are pulling for you.

G-Force


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Realistically I'm expecting a loss, but I'm hoping for the best. We'll need a sensational defensive game to slow them down and very good offense to stay close. I see this as winable, but the Suns are so hot now there's no saying this won't be a loss by 10-15 or something.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow, look at those Suns....theyre so hot right now.



[/Mugetsu]


I think Shaq can handle them defensively...we'll see.

Red Unis tonight though


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Not a good sign*

Suns fans are fired-up at the tip.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Good sign*

Shaq on fire!:yes:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq is killing them inside early!!!

Hopefully he'll stay out of foul trouble...


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Are we playing any D?:upset:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn. Nash and Amare looking great early

amare has hit a couple jumpers. We should let him shot those, but damn, if he makes those continually he will be even more impossible to guard


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Udon needs to stop shooting!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. and 1!!!

Thats gonna be on SC!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Suns aren't missing much shots. :upset:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Make the FT you got a break!

Nice Shaq.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh cmon Shaq. 

Down 10 :no:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That dunk is on SC tonight.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

GET THAT OUTTA HERE!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade is everywhere today. Amare hasn't done anything in the paint thus far, but hasn't missed any jumpshots. This guy is incredible.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Jump ball???

How is Wade not at the line right now???:upset:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This is reminding me of the Mavs game a while ago. We aren't playing horribly, but the Suns are just hitting everything.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well, look on the bright side....there is no possible way the suns could get any hotter


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Gave up 40 in 1st quarter*

Not much to say, Suns are spanking us.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Time to either show up or pack your bags.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i cant stand dooling. Bring in Damon


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> i cant stand dooling. Bring in Damon


Yeah Dooling thinks he's better than he really is. He's gotta stop taking so much long range jumpers.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

WTF Call a charge ref!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

crap call


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Another BS blocking foul!!!

They screwed Wade and now E.J.!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

We cant catch a freakin break


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

We may be down but were still in this. Plus, we run the second half.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Why didnt Damon cut? Pffffttt


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well, that really should have been goaltending. We got a break there. Down 12, not bad. Pheonix cooled off some in that quarter. We need to chip away


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no NBA TV...

i guess i'm not missing much


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

the guy on NBA tv said that should have been offensive goaltending on wade. amare was the one who grabbed the rim, not wade. i thought the 3 fouls on dwyane were terrible, amare just tripped on that one play. the blocking foul when he flopped on hunter was a no-call. i also think they got away with a whole mess of double dribbles and travels, but this is the NBA.
we didnt play defense in the first half but whats new. i say let amare have those shots eventually he will start missing.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Jump ball???
> 
> How is Wade not at the line right now???:upset:


bavetta is a joke.. that call was lame


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Like WSE said, we are only down 12. That's not that bad. We have Shaq and Wade, we can come back. Hopefulyl the Suns cool off a bit.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we have to get it to shaq more and damon needs to hit some 3's.. that would help.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate Shawn Marion's delivery, its so ugly


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It's over. 85-65:no:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how do they miss nash holding shaq? moving screen jeez


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

You have to be very foolish to sit here and blame the refs. Blame the coach for not preparing his team for this offense. The Heat are fine offensively, outside of the inconsistent, streaky Damon Jones. We look like the worst defensive team in the NBA in this game. How can you leave that team open from 3 so much? Awful.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we just don't match up with Phoenix...bottomline....

if you can't hold the suns to a half court game, you won't win, it's that easy.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

D-wade im not blaming the refs but some obvious calls might help. 80 after 3 quarters is great but giving up 100 is pathetic.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Can't believe Shaq took a charge down by 17 in the 4th.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i love how marion is making all these tough outside shots, in the olympics he literally couldnt hit the rim


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*SVG*

Get the starters out, we play tomorrow night. The game is ova!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Shaq is a monster!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why didnt laettner get his minutes tonight?


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

He is old, and needs the rest. We might need him the next 2 games. If the game was closer at the end of the third he probably would have got more PT. He usually plays the 4th Q.


----------



## ganaconda (Apr 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> why didnt laettner get his minutes tonight?


doesn't match up well, feet are too slow to guard marion, richardson, and stoudamire. Despite the result of the game, increased playing time for Haslem was a good decision.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*GQ*

We all knew going in to this game that Laettner didn't match up with any of the Suns forwards, but if the game was closer he would have got PT because his head would make up for his feet. Plus, we play tomorrow night so the rest should help him.

Suns are better than us. No doubt about it. Maybe we can beat them in Miami, but it has got to be a half court game. I don't know if our roster can match up with them and force a half court game. I now include the Suns with the Spurs as 2 teams I wouldn't want to play if the Heat make the NBA Finals. 

We have to win these next 2 road games!:yes:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade played pretty crappy today. Too many TOs. Hopefulyl we come out tommorow and kill the Warriors.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Interesting fact from the nba.com boxscore:
Dwyane Wade with 9 assists and 8 turnovers...don't ask for the assist to turnover ratio....


----------



## kidred (Feb 5, 2004)

I think the game showed our weakness. Length and outside shooting. We need a tall guy who can shoot anywhere on the floor. We don't have any jump shooters. Haslem is cool, but we need speed there. And Rasual would be perfect if he shot more constantly and was better on defense. Wade can't shoot. If Wade can ever learn how to shoot, that would help, but he and Shaq need a 3rd guy who can drop 20-25 on any given night. EJ isn't consistent enough and is too small at the 3 spot. Also, Haslem looks slow sometimes defending faster and better outside shooting forwards. 

Hard to say if it was our poor shooting or our poor defense that really did us in. But both the Sonics and Suns who are tall, fast and great jump shooters kill us. We need to make a trade now if we have any plans at winning it all. We may best the east, but we won't beat the west unless our defense improves greatly or we get a great shooter. 

I don't think the defense will ever really improve because with Shaq under the rim, we basically lose one defender and we aren't fast enough to guard those fast shooters. Our fast break sucks and we can't rebound very well. A tall, fast, rebounding shooter will help us out immensely. 

Now I understand why a lot of people said we are one piece away. It's one piece away from winning it all, we are fine to win the east but will get killed in the finals if we don't make a move. If only EJ was all he is supposed to be and a little taller


----------

